# What is your favorite recipe for Rutabagas?



## Timothy (Oct 27, 2011)

I've never eaten a Rutabaga. In all the pot-luck dinners I've been to, I've never seen them offered. I've never seen them on any menu at any restaurant.

I picked one, medium sized Rutabaga up and would like to try it.

If you have a favorite way to cook Rutabagas, I'd love to see it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 27, 2011)

Yum.  Used to be a turkey day staple.

Peel, cut in chunks and cover with water.  Bring to a boil and cook till tender.  

Drain and mash with lots of butter and a bit of sugar, some s&p.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 27, 2011)

Dice into 1/4" pieces. Saute in a small amount of butter, black pepper, thyme and sage until tender. Serve over a mix of brown and wild rice. Add crumbled breakfast sausage if desired.

Second favorite, dice and boil until tender. Drain. Mash with butter, a little brown sugar and a dash of allspice. Cover and let sit for ten minutes to let the flavors blend. Serve along side roasted turkey, roasted chicken, or roasted cornish game hen and dinner rolls.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm with Dawgluver, still is a turkey day staple in my house but, I leave out the sugar.

They have a unique flavor and they are low in calories and carbs.

The worst part is peeling the waxed skin.


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 27, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Yum.  Used to be a turkey day staple.
> 
> Peel, cut in chunks and cover with water.  Bring to a boil and cook till tender.
> 
> Drain and mash with lots of butter and a bit of sugar, some s&p.


+1


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 27, 2011)

Rutabega/turnip.  I never cared for either one. I would encourage you to go for butternut squash.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 27, 2011)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Rutabega/turnip.  I never cared for either one. I would encourage you to go for butternut squash.



What's funny for me is I could never develop a liking for squash, but love turnips and rutabegas!


----------



## Hoot (Oct 27, 2011)

Peel, cut into chunks, boil with a piece of side meat or ham hock. When tender, drain and serve. Here at Casa de Hoot, I am the only one who likes rutabagas. No sugar, please. Maybe a little salt and pepper.


----------



## Hammster (Oct 27, 2011)

Use them anywhere you would use a turnip. They impart a nice yellow color and a buttery flavor compared to a turnip. 
Mashed with a bit of butter and buttermilk, s/p. No sweetener. You can mix them 50/50 with potatoes if you find the rutabaga flavor too strong on its own.
Use them in pasties. Very good.
Even as a sub for potatoes in your favorite hash recipe.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 27, 2011)

They are also good in chunks in a soup or stew.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 27, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I've never eaten a Rutabaga. In all the pot-luck dinners I've been to, I've never seen them offered. I've never seen them on any menu at any restaurant.
> 
> I picked one, medium sized Rutabaga up and would like to try it.
> 
> If you have a favorite way to cook Rutabagas, I'd love to see it.


 
I love it when people buy things they don't know how to eat--shows a sense of adventrue. Here in SE Ontario, one peels the rhutabaga, cubes it, and cooks it like a potato. When done, drain it, and mash it with boiled carrots, S&P, butter, milk. Serve as a side.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 27, 2011)

They are also good as a replacement for cabbage in boiled dinner. You can shred them and add them raw to coleslaw or salad. Wash them really well after peeling and salt a little after shredding. I love them in soups. I also like them with a little garam masala.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 27, 2011)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> What's funny for me is I could never develop a liking for squash, but love turnips and rutabegas!



I love squash and rutabegas!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 27, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:
			
		

> I love squash and rutabegas!



Don't some cultures have pickled turnips?  Am thinking Korean.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 27, 2011)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Don't some cultures have pickled turnips?  Am thinking Korean.



No idea but it sounds interesting.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 27, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Don't some cultures have pickled turnips?  Am thinking Korean.




Kim-Chi can be made with Turnips


----------



## Hammster (Oct 27, 2011)

Japanese cuisine also includes pickled items, one of which is pickled turnips. A lot of time they are pickled pink like the pink pickled ginger you might have with sushi.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 27, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Yum.  Used to be a turkey day staple.
> 
> Peel, cut in chunks and cover with water.  Bring to a boil and cook till tender.
> 
> Drain and mash with lots of butter and a bit of sugar, some s&p.


OK you sold me, How do you think they would be with grilled Tri Tip?  We have that planed for dinner on Sunday
kades


----------



## kadesma (Oct 27, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Rutabega/turnip.  I never cared for either one. I would encourage you to go for butternut squash.


Andy care to share your favorite butternut squash recipe. I've never given it a try and want to do so for my gang. Sudndays are getting harder with the cool weather coming. Thanks Andy
cj


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 27, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Andy care to share your favorite butternut squash recipe. I've never given it a try and want to do so for my gang. Sudndays are getting harder with the cool weather coming. Thanks Andy
> cj




I roast the squash whole in a 400º F oven.  Depending on size it's done in an hour or so.  Then I let it cool enough to handle, split it down the middle and scoop out the seeds then scoop the flesh into a bowl.  I add butter, salt, pepper.  Sometimes I add brown sugar and sometimes roasted garlic.  Sometimes I add both.  You can also add cinnamon and nutmeg.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 27, 2011)

kadesma said:
			
		

> OK you sold me, How do you think they would be with grilled Tri Tip?  We have that planed for dinner on Sunday
> kades



You could swap them out for mashed potatoes.  I think they would be great!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 27, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I roast the squash whole in a 400º F oven.  Depending on size it's done in an hour or so.  Then I let it cool enough to handle, split it down the middle and scoop out the seeds then scoop the flesh into a bowl.  I add butter, salt, pepper.  Sometimes I add brown sugar and sometimes roasted garlic.  Sometimes I add both.  You can also add cinnamon and nutmeg.


Thanks Andy tis sounds so good. will give it a try on Sunday along with the Trip Tip the kids will love it as will I. 
thanks again
cj


----------



## kadesma (Oct 27, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> You could swap them out for mashed potatoes.  I think they would be great!


Thanks will do them along with Andy's recipe for squash.Dinner is gonna be great.
kades


----------



## taxlady (Oct 27, 2011)

I use them like turnips in stew. Someone mentioned using them in cole slaw. Sounds reasonable; I'm going to give that a try. Bought a nice big one today.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 27, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> What's funny for me is I could never develop a liking for squash, but love turnips and rutabegas!



I'm with you on this, 100%.


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 27, 2011)

rutabaga or swede is great in soups, mixed roasted root veg, mashed with potatoes (they bring a real depth of flavor to spuds!) or just roasted and mashed with butter S & P .  Boiling brings out a slight cabbagey flavor (they are related) but roasting brings out the sweetness.  they also roast well around meats and poultry. enjoy!


----------



## Timothy (Oct 27, 2011)

Robo410 said:


> rutabaga or swede is great in soups, mixed roasted root veg, mashed with potatoes (they bring a real depth of flavor to spuds!) or just roasted and mashed with butter S & P . Boiling brings out a slight cabbagey flavor (they are related) but roasting brings out the sweetness. they also roast well around meats and poultry. enjoy!


 
Interesting. Is it better to peel prior to roasting or after? Have you ever roasted one on a charcoal grill?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 28, 2011)

i peel mine first. i've never done them on a grill.

besides boiling and mashing, i've made them by cutting into long, fairly thin chunks, and roasted them with potatoes and onions under a leg of lamb. the dripping lamb fat on them is deeelish.


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 28, 2011)

always peel first as they are usually waxed (to preserve them)


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 28, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Rutabega/turnip. I never cared for either one. I would encourage you to go for butternut squash.


 
  I like turnips, especially the small Japanese variety. Rutabagas are a nonononono at our house.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 28, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Rutabega/turnip. I never cared for either one. I would encourage you to go for butternut squash.


I've eaten butternut squash my entire life. It's great. I love it.

I'm expanding my selection of veggies to include some I've never tried before. Rutabagas are one I've wanted to try, but just never got around to doing so.

I'm going to start with a 50-50 mix if potatoes and rutabaga mashed. I'll put some crispy fried bacon, butter and salt and pepper in it and see how I like them.

Once I have the rutabaga flavor where I can relate it to other dishes, I'll go from there.

Lots of great ideas offered in this thread.

Thanks to all.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 28, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I've eaten butternut squash my entire life. It's great. I love it.
> 
> I'm expanding my selection of veggies to include some I've never tried before. Rutabagas are one I've wanted to try, but just never got around to doing so.
> 
> ...



I hope your experiments result in finding another food you really like.  It's fun to try new foods.  A discovery of a new flavor you really like is exciting.  However, you will get some clunkers along the way.  It's the price of an adventurous spirit.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 28, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I hope your experiments result in finding another food you really like. It's fun to try new foods. A discovery of a new flavor you really like is exciting. However, you will get some clunkers along the way. It's the price of an adventurous spirit.


 
That's what happened when I first tried Uni at a sushi bar. As soon as it hit my taste buds, my mind said; "What in the world is this nasty stuff?". Then, several other sushi lovers told me that maybe it wasn't fresh, so that's why I didn't like it. I tried it 3 times, and all 3 times it struck me as nasty. That one was a "clunker" for me.

I'll find out tonight if rutabagas are in my realm of liked flavors. I look forward to the new taste.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 28, 2011)

Treat rutabagas just like potatoes. Peel (they are usually dipped in wax) and cut up into 1" chunks. Boil until just tender.

My hands down favorite is a 50/50 mixture of potatoes and rutabagas, mashed with a little cream and a lot of butter. Yum!


----------



## Timothy (Oct 28, 2011)

I have the potatoes and rutabaga boiling now. Next time, I'll put the taters in when the rutabagas are about half done. The potato is done, but the rutabaga is still too firm. 

Boiling....boiling.....


----------



## Timothy (Oct 28, 2011)

Well, I mashed them with butter and "half and half". 

Salt and Pepper and they were very good. A unique flavor that was pretty darn good. I had some Johnsonville Jalapeno Cheddar Smoked Sausage with the mashed and it was a very good supper.

Thanks again for all the suggestions.

Next time, I'll try to get smaller rutabagas. This one was a tad woody, but not so bad that it affected my enjoyment of it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 28, 2011)

Yay!  Good job, Tim!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 28, 2011)

sausages and butter/cream mashed rutes is a traditional scandinavian homestyle kind of meal. my mom would be proud of you, tim. wtg.

i'm looking forward to them at thanksgiving.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 28, 2011)

Timothy said:
			
		

> Well, I mashed them with butter and "half and half".
> 
> Salt and Pepper and they were very good. A unique flavor that was pretty darn good. I had some Johnsonville Jalapeno Cheddar Smoked Sausage with the mashed and it was a very good supper.
> 
> ...



Sweet! Sounds really good.


----------



## SharonT (Oct 29, 2011)

I always feel silly saying the word "rutabaga."   

Many years ago my Grandma cooked them often; she mashed and ate them with a prodigious amount of hot pepper vinegar sprinkled on.  She pronounced them "ROOtabeggers."  I  thought they smelled just awful cooking and would never try them.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 29, 2011)

SharonT said:


> I always feel silly saying the word "rutabaga."
> 
> Many years ago my Grandma cooked them often; she mashed and ate them with a prodigious amount of hot pepper vinegar sprinkled on. She pronounced them "ROOtabeggers." I thought they smelled just awful cooking and would never try them.


 
I did notice the odor of them cooking. It was distinct, but not unpleasant to me. Much like cabbage. 

I'll have to try the hot pepper vinegar. I have some Trinidad Scorpion Vinegar I'll try on them.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 29, 2011)

ROOtabeggers were a staple growing up. Mashed, in soups, baked, you name it, we ate it that way. Of course, these ROOtabeggers were out of grandma's garden in MinneSOOOta and not waxed. I do like them mashed 1/2 and 1/2 with carrots.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 29, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> ROOtabeggers were a staple growing up. Mashed, in soups, baked, you name it, we ate it that way. Of course, these ROOtabeggers were out of grandma's garden in MinneSOOOta and not waxed. I do like them mashed 1/2 and 1/2 with carrots.


 
I'm going to have to try the 50/50 mashed with carrots. That sounds good! I had them 50/50 with potatoes this time and they were delicious!


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 29, 2011)

A staple on our Thanksgiving table,too. they take awhile to cook, so cut them up into small chunks, boil until very tender, (like potatoes) mash with plenty of butter, salt and pepper.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 29, 2011)

lyndalou said:


> A staple on our Thanksgiving table,too. they take awhile to cook, so cut them up into small chunks, boil until very tender, (like potatoes) mash with plenty of butter, salt and pepper.


 
This was my first try at it and I learned an important lesson; don't start boiling the rutabaga with the potatoes. The taters got done to the point of mushiness by the time the rutabaga was done soft enough to mash. I'll half cook the rutabaga by itself next time and THEN add the taters.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 29, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I'll half cook the rutabaga by itself next time and THEN add the taters.


Sorry about that. I should've mentioned it in my post, but yes, potatoes cook faster than rutabagas. Since it's hard to predict cooking times for either, I usually cook them separate and then combine and mash in a single pan.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 29, 2011)

Boy am I glad I checked in here. Have some rutabagas for tomorrow and I'd have put the taters in with them and with my luck had mush sooooo I'll get the begga's giung first, Thanks 
kades


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 29, 2011)

I love rutabagas.  To make them easier to peel, I cut them into wdges, then use a good veggie peeler to remove the wax, and a thin bit of skin.
Favorite ways to use them:
1. boiled and mashed with butter and a bit of brown sugar or maple syrup, served up with roasted turkey.
2. Cut into chunks and used in New England Boiled dinner
3. Diced and used with potatoes, onion, garlic, and coarse-grind ground beef to make pastys.
4. diced and added to potato soup with bacon (it really adds to the soup)
5. diced, buttered, S&P, with Corned beef
6. Grated into cole-slaw

Rutabagas have a flavor with components of both cabbage, and turnips, which makes sense as it was the the cross breeding of those two veggies that created this wonderful veggie.  I've even been known to eat a chunk while I was cutting up rutabagas for a meal.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I'm going to have to try the 50/50 mashed with carrots. That sounds good! I had them 50/50 with potatoes this time and they were delicious!


 
I cook them in two pans--the carrots take less time (obviously). And then mash together. You can mash like potatoes, or you can add a little bit of freshly grated nutmeg (I usually add to the carrots when I'm cooking them). Because our Rhutabaga come out of our garden, they aren't as "tough" as the ones you buy that have been treated with wax (probably because they haven't aged and we pull them when we want to eat them--so sometimes we pull them quite young).

My grandmother used to make a salad using them--she'd slice them in julienne strips and added julienne carrot as well. She'd make an oil and vinegar dressing for this--I guess sort of a coleslaw.

Here's a link to a squash-rutabaga recipe that I made once (I didn't use cream). It was good.

Recipe Details

I've been meaning to try this recipe--Rotini with roasted root veggies--haven't gotten around to it yet:

Recipe Details

And, you can always make rutabaga chips:

Recipe Details


----------



## Somebunny (Oct 29, 2011)

Love Rutabaga!  It's a must for me in my beef stew.  Also like some turnip and sometimes parsnips in stew.  DH doesn't care for any of the three, but will eat stew that contains some of one.  I also like root veggies ( any of them) roasted with some onion, garlic and olive oil served as a side or pureed and made into soup.  Kudos to those who are trying something new!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 30, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I did notice the odor of them cooking. It was distinct, but not unpleasant to me. Much like cabbage.
> 
> I'll have to try the hot pepper vinegar. I have some Trinidad Scorpion Vinegar I'll try on them.



what in the world made you buy something called trinidad scorpion vinegar? trinnys are insane chili heads. a trinny buddy once challenged me to drink a shot of rum, then eat a traditional spicy chickpea tortilla. i thought my head was going to explode.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 30, 2011)

buckytom said:


> what in the world made you buy something called trinidad scorpion vinegar? trinnys are insane chili heads. a trinny buddy once challenged me to drink a shot of rum, then eat a traditional spicy chickpea tortilla. i thought my head was going to explode.


 
I grew my own Trinidad Scorpions. This is the first year in many that I didn't have a crop of Superhots. A very nice yound lady who lives in Trinidad sent me the seeds to grow them. I still have 5 pounds of them in my freezer. They go a long way and 5 pounds of them will last me for at least another year.

The vinegar is a pint with one scorpion in it. It's been soaking for a year now. the vinegar is a real eye-opener.

I use about 3 drops of it on a garden salad. it turns a salad from boring to very interesting.


----------



## simonbaker (Oct 30, 2011)

It is good pelled & cut into sticks.  Great on a fresh vegetable/relish tray with dip too.


----------



## spiceoflife (Oct 30, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> It is good pelled & cut into sticks.  Great on a fresh vegetable/relish tray with dip too.


  +1

I was looking for a post that mentioned eating them raw. My father would pull them from the earth and cut chunks for us there in the field. I have always been hooked on them as a raw vege. Chunks of them in school lunches growing up..... Love them. Now I take them to work as raw chunks for snacks.


----------



## simonbaker (Oct 30, 2011)

spiceoflife said:


> +1
> 
> I was looking for a post that mentioned eating them raw. My father would pull them from the earth and cut chunks for us there in the field. I have always been hooked on them as a raw vege. Chunks of them in school lunches growing up..... Love them. Now I take them to work as raw chunks for snacks.


I like eating them raw too with fresh lemon. On a tray some people will mistake it for jimaca.


----------



## jeanancy (Dec 16, 2011)

they are great mashed with potatoes


----------



## Timothy (Dec 16, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> I like eating them raw too with fresh lemon. On a tray some people will mistake it for jimaca.


 
I'll have to try this, Simon. Thanks for the suggestion. One of my favorite snacks is Raw Cabbage Heart. I look forward to cutting it up into little bites and eating it salted, every time I have a head of cabbage.

You may have just given me another raw veggie to enjoy!

Tim


----------



## Addie (Dec 17, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm with Dawgluver, still is a turkey day staple in my house but, I leave out the sugar.
> 
> They have a unique flavor and they are low in calories and carbs.
> 
> The worst part is peeling the waxed skin.


 
Cut off the thick top first. Throw it away. Then cut them in thin slices, then peel with a small paring knife.  When you peel them into slices, you will see just below the peel, two rings. The first one is very thin and darker then the next ring. The next ring is lighter. Peel below the second light ring. That is where the bitterness is.


----------



## licia (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't boil mine.  I bring them to a boil then simmer til done.  No odor if they are cooked this way.  We eat them cubed with salt and pepper, or mashed with salt and pepper with butter. Some people eat the tops (greens) but I've never had them that way. I think my grandmother used to cook the green tops.


----------



## Addie (Dec 17, 2011)

There are two dishes where they are a must. A New England Boiled Dinner, and in a Scotch Beef Stew with Barley. YUM!!!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 17, 2011)

licia said:


> I don't boil mine. I bring them to a boil...


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm bumping this thread (so miss Timothy!) because we have a bumper crop of rutabaga and am looking for more ideas. We plan on pulling them after the first frost (although, they are huge now and I'm tempted to pull one to see if they are woody). These are nothing like the rutabaga one gets at the store--they are quite tender, usually they are. We planted them at the farm this year for the first time. The plants are about 3 ft tall and the "bulbs" are about 5 in across (where they go into the ground). The plants at the DH's garden are 12 in tall and no evidence of a bulb showing. Same seed, planted about the same time. Different soil and moisture conditions.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I'm bumping this thread (so miss Timothy!) because we have a bumper crop of rutabaga and am looking for more ideas. We plan on pulling them after the first frost (although, they are huge now and I'm tempted to pull one to see if they are woody). These are nothing like the rutabaga one gets at the store--they are quite tender, usually they are. We planted them at the farm this year for the first time. The plants are about 3 ft tall and the "bulbs" are about 5 in across (where they go into the ground). The plants at the DH's garden are 12 in tall and no evidence of a bulb showing. Same seed, planted about the same time. Different soil and moisture conditions.


 
I use them in a New England boiled dinner. It can be with a smoked shoulder or corned beef. They are one of my favorite veggies. I also put them in beef stew. When I add them to the NE dinner, they seem to flavor the liquor and make the rest of the veggies (carrots, potatoes) taste better. Mashed and mixed in with the potato and carrot with butter and S&P, Oh dear, my mouth is watering.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 5, 2012)

I've bookmarked a recipe for rutabaga chips. I anticipate having a fair number of them, so want some variety...I usually boil and mash with potatoes or carrots as a side, add to soups and stews. And, am wondering if I need to coat them with wax to store or if I can pack them in sawdust like we do with the beets and carrots. Do I need to let them cure in the sun for a day (like we do with potatoes)?


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I've bookmarked a recipe for rutabaga chips. I anticipate having a fair number of them, so want some variety...I usually boil and mash with potatoes or carrots as a side, add to soups and stews. And, am wondering if I need to coat them with wax to store or if I can pack them in sawdust like we do with the beets and carrots. Do I need to let them cure in the sun for a day (like we do with potatoes)?


 
Have you considered looking up the info at an Extension Program on the Net?


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 5, 2012)

Addie said:


> Have you considered looking up the info at an Extension Program on the Net?


On my list--they aren't on the "to harvest this week" list. I have about 6-7 weeks before I have to deal with them.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> On my list--they aren't on the "to harvest this week" list. I have about 6-7 weeks before I have to deal with them.


 

Tips For Harvesting Rutabaga And Storing Rutabagas

http://www.udc.edu/docs/causes/online/Rutabaga 12.pdf

I love the second reference. It even has a coloring page for you.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 5, 2012)

Addie said:


> Tips For Harvesting Rutabaga And Storing Rutabagas
> 
> http://www.udc.edu/docs/causes/online/Rutabaga 12.pdf
> 
> I love the second reference. It even has a coloring page for you.


 How'd you know I found the bin with all my paints, etc., in it the other day!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 5, 2012)

They are quite good Raw as in sliced / veggie stix and dip,  so I imagine they may work well in a cole slaw.  

Once cooked, they mix well with Mashed Potatoes.    I like them cubed in soup and stews,    While it's not exactly oven weather,  I have never tried them chunked or cubed and roasted with a little evoo etc.  

Depending how many you are growing,  do you think you will have to dip them in parafin wax,  like they do at the grocer's to preserve them.   I don't count rutabagas as a delicate plant,  but they seem to be more perishible.


----------



## Addie (Aug 6, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm with Dawgluver, still is a turkey day staple in my house but, I leave out the sugar.
> 
> They have a unique flavor and they are low in calories and carbs.
> 
> The worst part is peeling the waxed skin.


 
I found the easiest way to peel them is to cut a flat spot on one side. Then cut into round slices. Or cut in half first on the equator, then slice. Then peel each slice. Works like a charm. I have been doing it this way for more than 40 years. BTW, if you look just below the skin, there is a light yellow layer. Peel below this layer. That layer is bitter. The sweet part is just below that light layer. Same rules apply with a turnip. When you get to be my age, you get to know all the tricks. The next time you try this, let me know how you make out.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 6, 2012)

I think there are about 30-40 of them in the row. It was a bit of a surprise that they have fared so well. I should take pics of the ones at the farm and the one's in the DH's garden. The difference is remarkable. I am heading out to the gardens shortly--may have to pull one today to check for woodiness.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 6, 2012)

Rutabaga is great when added to potato soup.  I haven't tried this, but it may be very good as fried chips.  Of course it's a traditional ingredient in cornish pasties.  I love it mashed with butter, a touch of brown sugar, salt and pepper.  It's a great addition when diced, and added to savory bread dressing.  Another way I will be trying it, though I haven't tried it yet, is to slice, and cook as I would Harvard Beets.  I can see that flavor profile working.

Just some additional ideas for you.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

